# Do pre-workout products really work?



## N_I_C_K (Apr 25, 2010)

My dad refuses to buy me anymore pre-workout products due to his belief that they do not work. I'm totally against this belief. Whenever I take my pre-workout products I seem to lift longer, harder, and more. My dad says when he doesn't take them he sees no difference. It's the total opposite for me. If I don't take them my workout just seems not as good.

I've told him this and he says it's a mental thing. He says it's 100% in my head. Any truth to this or does he just not want to spend excess money?

I take M5 Extreme seems to workout damn good for me. But I know it's really expensive. Maybe I could convince him to buy a product that isn't as expensive but just as good, if not better. Any products like that?

I got a free sample of Berzerk and it didn't seem to do hardly anything. So don't recommend that.


----------



## quark (Apr 25, 2010)

Tell your Dad to try 3 scoops of USP Labs _Jacked_.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2010)

"Jacked" is crazy shit.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 25, 2010)

jack3d, creatine, etc etc do aid in small but sure ways. To some they affect a lot more then others. If you take as prescribed and wait to let it kick in. It will help.


----------



## quark (Apr 25, 2010)

I've posted about that stuff before but I've been using it over a year and the intensity is still there. Only using two scoops.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. I'll be sure to show him this. 

How much does Jack3d cost? How long does it last as well?


----------



## quark (Apr 25, 2010)

Do a Google search. Anywhere from $25-$35. How long it lasts depends on how much you use. Look at the nutritional info on the label to get the serving size and how many per container.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 25, 2010)

quark said:


> Do a Google search. Anywhere from $25-$35. How long it lasts depends on how much you use. Look at the nutritional info on the label to get the serving size and how many per container.



Alright, I'll probably start off with one scoop than move up if necessary. That's a damn good price if it works as well as everyone says. Thanks a lot.

Is it cheaper to buy online or in a store such as Complete Nutrition?


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> Is it cheaper to buy online or in a store such as Complete Nutrition?



Before you go with Jack3d, give Anadraulic State GT a try. It's significantly more inexpensive yet it still provides the same or better effects. You'll also be supporting a board sponsor --- it's a good way to give back to the board.


----------



## js5660 (Apr 26, 2010)

Pre workout drinks typically contain a lot of caffeine as well as nutrients that enhance the pump - meaning they increase blood flow allowing nutrients to get to your muscles faster and waste products removed faster. If they contain creatine that would mean not only cell volumization but also increased muscular endurance. The point of these drinks is to enhance your energy and mental intensity allowing you to train harder and they increase the pump you get when you train. If your dad doesn't feel anything it's because he's adjusted to caffeine - as you use any caffeine product you will adjust over time and you will not get the same effect. The other thing is that they do contribute to muscle growth through sarcoplasmic hypertrophy - a type of muscle growth where the fluid surrounding the muscle fibers increases. You won't "feel" this but it is occurring! You might suggest a cheaper product to make it easier on your dad but you should be using something!


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 26, 2010)

m11 said:


> Before you go with Jack3d, give Anadraulic State GT a try. It's significantly more inexpensive yet it still provides the same or better effects. You'll also be supporting a board sponsor --- it's a good way to give back to the board.



Wish I would have read that before I went to the store today! Oh well that will be my next pre-workout purchase.


@js5660: Explains why he doesn't feel anything. Two Pepsi's (minimal) a day everyday probably got him used to it caffeine. And I rarely have caffeine. Thanks a dude.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 27, 2010)

Tried Jack3d. It worked out even better than what I had expected. Thanks guys. Although it made my skinny have this prickly sensation that was really weird. It didn't bother me just hasn't happened to me before.

My only disappointment was I had to cut my workout short to do something.


----------



## RAHHH (Apr 28, 2010)

PRE MAX by PP is a good stim free one. or add a coffee to it .
also andraulice state is nice to combine with it for a crazy kick.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2010)

I stick to the basics, I use the following two products pre-workout:


Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL (CEE)
Nitro4??? - Nitric Oxide Stimulator with AAKG


----------



## js5660 (Apr 29, 2010)

I tend to agree with Robert. Sometimes I'll add some carbs and aminos to the mix but I'm not a big caffeine fan mainly because I work out late in the day. The advantage of a drink like the one I just suggested is that you can sip on it through-out your workout making it a great intra workout drink, something I think is a great idea.


----------

